
Show HN: NoMo – Cut Down on Bad Habits with Friends - fatruchir
https://playnomo.com
======
fatruchir
I had put on a couple of pounds in late 2019 because of too much sugar in the
diet (can't resist them &🧁) but just couldn't seem to cut down (you're out
with friends and you think - just one bite and poof - cookie is over!).

Then friend and I came up with a "game" \- we chose rules (zero dessert on
weekdays + 2 pieces allowed on weekends) - and then a price (Rs. 200) - which
we would pay the other when one slipped up on the rules - and surprisingly -
it worked well! Consumption went over time and I started shedding the extra
pounds I had put on.

Things got fun + interesting - a competitive vibe emerged b/w 2 of us which
acted as forcing function to not eat sugar, lots of trash talk happened, we
came up with a concept of a free pass (had a bad day and just wanted some
dessert!) to give flexibility.

So I built an app around this concept - NoMo:
[https://playnomo.com](https://playnomo.com)

Looking to change something about yourself but can't seem to follow through?
Like: 1\. Too much sugar/desserts? 🧁 2\. Too much junk food? (McDonalds fries
are my weakness!) 3\. Not drinking 8 glasses of water a day?

Anything at all - YOU can pick the rules you + friend want to follow & then
you pick the price that works for you!

NoMo is a way to do that with the help of friends/loved ones - Give it a shot
- all feedback, suggestions are welcome :)

